# IPV3Li 200w with Nickel & Titanuim Temp Control - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Okay the good news is we managed to get our hands on a batch of these beauties which will be landing at Sir Vape on Tues/Wed. The bad news is that they were released today on pre-sale and sold out within the hour.

We have had numerous calls to re-stock and have placed an order for another batch. Second pre-order is now up on the site.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv3-150w






Here's the low down on the IPV3li:

The iPV3 Li 165W Temperature Control Box Mod by Pioneer4You is one of the most feature packed devices in today's market, combining 165 Watts of power, temperature control features, a magnetic door, and the capability to be upgraded to 200 Watts after the appropriate firmware update! There is also a possible temperature control joule update as well according to

The iPV3 Li by Pioneer4you is one of the most feature packed box mods in today's market, combining 165 Watts of adjustable power, temperature control functions, and a ball locking sliding door, all at an incredible price! Utilizing two 18650 batteries (not included) , the iPV3 Li uses a YiHi SX330V3SL Chip, providing incredible accuracy and range, firing resistances from 0.1 to 3.0 ohms with adjustments from 10 to 99.9 Watts in increments of 0.1 Watts, and 100 to 165 Watts in increments of 1 Watt. With efficiency ratings of over 95%, the iPV3 Li is truly the current pinnacle of regulated box mods. Fully integrated temperature control is also present, with adjustments from 212 to 572 degrees Fahrenheit, firing temperature mode resistances down to 0.05 ohms. Manufactured out of Aluminum, the iPV3 features a dovetail sliding door with a ball locking mechanism. A spring-loaded brass 510 connection makes adjustment and atomizer connection consistent and hassle free. Utilizing the Micro USB port, user's will also have the opportunity to upgrade the iPV3 Li to 200 Watts once the firmware update becomes available.

*Product Features and Specs:*
Billet Aluminum body
YiHi SX330V3SL Chip
Utilizes two high amp 18650 batteries (sold separately)
Three button design
Micro USB port for updates
Dovetail Sliding and Ball Locking Door
Brass 510 spring loaded connection
Output wattage range of 10w-165w
Atomizer Resistance: 0.10 ohm - 3.0 ohms
212 to 572 Degrees Fahrenheit
Temp Atomizer Resistance: 0.05 ohm - 0.3 ohm
0.96" OLED Screen
Output voltage: 1.0V - 7.5V
Input current: 1.3A - 40A
Input voltage: 6.2V - 8.5V
Reverse polarity protection
Battery low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
Temperature overheat protection
Output short circuit protection

*What's in the Box:*
One iPV3 Li Box Mod
One User Manual
One USB cable for updates
One Warranty Card

*PRE-ORDER CLOSES ON THE 30TH JUNE AND WE EXPECT OUR ORDER TO SHIP AROUND 8TH JULY 2015.*


----------



## jtgrey

Sir Vape said:


> Okay the good news is we managed to get our hands on a batch of these beauties which will be landing at Sir Vape on Tues/Wed. The bad news is that they were released today on pre-sale and sold out within the hour.
> 
> We have had numerous calls to re-stock and have placed an order for another batch. Second pre-order is now up on the site.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv3-150w
> 
> View attachment 29653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the low down on the IPV3li:
> 
> The iPV3 Li 165W Temperature Control Box Mod by Pioneer4You is one of the most feature packed devices in today's market, combining 165 Watts of power, temperature control features, a magnetic door, and the capability to be upgraded to 200 Watts after the appropriate firmware update! There is also a possible temperature control joule update as well according to
> 
> The iPV3 Li by Pioneer4you is one of the most feature packed box mods in today's market, combining 165 Watts of adjustable power, temperature control functions, and a ball locking sliding door, all at an incredible price! Utilizing two 18650 batteries (not included) , the iPV3 Li uses a YiHi SX330V3SL Chip, providing incredible accuracy and range, firing resistances from 0.1 to 3.0 ohms with adjustments from 10 to 99.9 Watts in increments of 0.1 Watts, and 100 to 165 Watts in increments of 1 Watt. With efficiency ratings of over 95%, the iPV3 Li is truly the current pinnacle of regulated box mods. Fully integrated temperature control is also present, with adjustments from 212 to 572 degrees Fahrenheit, firing temperature mode resistances down to 0.05 ohms. Manufactured out of Aluminum, the iPV3 features a dovetail sliding door with a ball locking mechanism. A spring-loaded brass 510 connection makes adjustment and atomizer connection consistent and hassle free. Utilizing the Micro USB port, user's will also have the opportunity to upgrade the iPV3 Li to 200 Watts once the firmware update becomes available.
> 
> *Product Features and Specs:*
> Billet Aluminum body
> YiHi SX330V3SL Chip
> Utilizes two high amp 18650 batteries (sold separately)
> Three button design
> Micro USB port for updates
> Dovetail Sliding and Ball Locking Door
> Brass 510 spring loaded connection
> Output wattage range of 10w-165w
> Atomizer Resistance: 0.10 ohm - 3.0 ohms
> 212 to 572 Degrees Fahrenheit
> Temp Atomizer Resistance: 0.05 ohm - 0.3 ohm
> 0.96" OLED Screen
> Output voltage: 1.0V - 7.5V
> Input current: 1.3A - 40A
> Input voltage: 6.2V - 8.5V
> Reverse polarity protection
> Battery low voltage protection
> Low resistance protection
> Temperature overheat protection
> Output short circuit protection
> 
> *What's in the Box:*
> One iPV3 Li Box Mod
> One User Manual
> One USB cable for updates
> One Warranty Card
> 
> *PRE-ORDER CLOSES ON THE 26TH JUNE AND WE EXPECT OUR ORDER TO SHIP AROUND 6TH JULY 2015.*


M

I would love one of these ! Then i have all the ipv ! You guys are really bringing in all the good stuff . @BigGuy and @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

NEW FIRMWARE UPDATE FOR IPV3LI

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

I really need one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We getting black as well with this order. Whoop whoop!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape . Are there going to be exstra.


----------



## Sir Vape

Should have some hopefully. Depends on how pre-orders fill up. Only secured a limited amount and it's difficult to get extra.


----------



## Marzuq

Very tempting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

